
This genius map explains how everything in physics is connected - CarolineW
http://www.sciencealert.com/this-genius-video-explains-everything-you-need-to-know-about-physics-in-8-minutes
======
espeed
Direct links to the video and hi-res image by Dominic Walliman:

Image:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/95869671@N08](https://www.flickr.com/photos/95869671@N08)

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZihywtixUYo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZihywtixUYo)

